# Mods gone bad :)



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is a Soldano Slo 100 From Jeremy Wilderman from Monster truck. He brought another amp to me for service. It was not working properly. The amp was modified before he got it by someone I dont know who. I could simply not trouble shoot the mod because it was done so poorly. We put it back to stock because Jeremy had already had a stock SLO 100 and loved it. So off I went trying to put this thing back. Some times its easier to just take it completely apart and redo everything than try and save something you cant save. So thats what I did. When people do mods that are this extensive they need to make sure they can actually tour not just sit in a bedroom somewhere. Because you never know what your customers are going to want to do with the amp after your done with it. Nothing was really glued down or secured it was just floating inside the amp. Here is the before and after shots. Funny story Jeremy was in LA recording and he had a problem with his Soldano Slo 100 the original one. Before I go it  as you can see from the last picture there is a tube socket 9 pin thats not connected. He took it to an amp tech out in LA they installed a tube in the socket that was not connected to ANYTHING and told him it was fixed the problem was he was missing a tube. Obviously not the issue and he told them so. Pretty funny how a shop can simply put a tube into an amp and call it fixed. When they had not even taken the time to open the amp up and at least look inside of it not to mention not noticing that the fucking tube was not glowing. Because it was not even connected to the heater supply. Pretty funny stuff. Long and the short of it is if you want to get mods done make sure the guy doing them understands that the amp may tour it may get bumped around on the road and you want any mods to be reliable. Not frankensteined.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is another Master volume mod done to a JTM 45. Pretty bad I might add. I turned the caps into an xmas tree for my work bench.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is anther badly done mod on a Marshall JTM 45 a master volume mod. Pretty simple to do but this amp definitely could not tour like this..... I did however manage to turn it into a lovely Xmas tree for my workbench! How Martha Steward of me  The last picture is how the mod should look.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That's probably how I'd end up doing it.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

That's not Soldano SLO 100.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

lol your right! They are 50 watt Soldano amps. I just worked on a slo 100 had it on the brain


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are some more "Mods gone bad".



































I couldn't resist


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Always up to no good!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the youtube I think of when somebody says "amp mods gone bad"

[video=youtube;yDJibf8uZnQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDJibf8uZnQ[/video]


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I've seen this really disturbing really reminds me of something a car audio installer would do!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What type of master volume do you recommend installing in a JTM 45 circuit? I have a very early bassmaster (7027s and tube rectified) and would like to have a master volume installed. Every time I look into it the PPIMV debate begins (larsmars vs ritch).

TG


----------

